# Browsing through 5D MkIV raw files in OSX?



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 22, 2017)

Sorry if this has already been addressed, but the fact that OSX isn't yet able to display and view the CR2 files that come out of the 5D MkIV yet is really throwing me off. Before, I would scroll through them in OSX, find the ones I liked, and open those in Photoshop.

What is the best way to do this now? I am admittedly not very good at using it, but I'm sure there's something in Photoshop that makes it easy to scroll through a folder and view quick previews of all the photos in the folder, right?


----------



## AlanF (Jan 22, 2017)

DPP.


----------



## edoorn (Jan 22, 2017)

If you update to the lastest version of OSX those files should be able to preview. I can see them on my macbook; running Sierra.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 22, 2017)

Oh, did not realize they had moved on from El Capitan. I updated it, but still no photos. Now, if they were able to make a whole new OS with support, would it have been that hard to add it to El Capitan?

Ugh, I fear massive slowdowns with a new OS, but I guess it's my only choice.

Thanks.


----------

